# Hatching



## J_lee_gordon (Feb 8, 2014)

How long do I live my egg turner in my incubator?


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## J_lee_gordon (Feb 8, 2014)

Leave**


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

You can take it out three days before they are due to hatch. That is called lockdown. Then lay the eggs on the floor of the incubator. After a chick hatches I take out my chicks after they start moving around a lot and put them in a brooder. I have noticed if I leave them in till the others hatch them they smother the pip holes or peck another eggs pip hole. That is what my personal choice is but everyone does things different. You do want you feel comfortable doing. Good luck with your hatch !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Remove the turner at lockdown.


----------

